# show me your band jigs



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

i am going to make a band tying jig but i don't know where to start

so want to see what all of yours look like before i start my build.

and if you have anything for cutting i would like to see that to.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

To get started you can look at past posts via the search function of the forum. A lot as been posted in this area. Nathan has a really cool jig. It involves the use of tapered templates to cut exact band sets. Try a google search of " band jig slingshot forum " to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a simple one, wood- three srews- three pieces of tube- and the two clamps !

easy and good,

for cutting i use a scissor for finger-manicure,

i hope it helps :wave:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Here are some pics of my setup. Popshot and Henry in Panama were my guides.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

thank you guys i know what im doing know


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Gave me an idea also.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

This one is pretty simple but it works for me.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

That's my one:


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Tom, that's the nicest one I've seen. Puts mine to shame!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

> Tom, that's the nicest one I've seen. Puts mine to shame!


Appearance is secondary, the mean thing is functionality. And it seems, yours is working, no shame to that!!!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

When I make one it's going to be just like yours, Tom, except it will have a completely open back so I have extra room. Very nice, Tom.


----------



## Portland Stumpy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas, guys.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

This is mine http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6450-attachment-tool-pouch-to-bands/


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is mine:


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Does this mean you don't have a jig? :wave:


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Knoll said:


> Does this mean you don't have a jig? :wave:


yes but i am making it soon


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I forget, under the tubes i have three constrictor-knots, so that the clamps do not slip ,

Peace mr.teh


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Last week i've made an adjustable one:




























Regards, Tom


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Now we're talkin'. Very nice, Tom.


----------



## andalussia (Jul 22, 2013)

hello, I always tie them differently, just use a clamp and my imagination.

Our best tool is our imagination to solve problems.

regards


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Well done Tom, only the second band jig I've seen to put the toggle clamp handles out of the way 

I have my own design to build, but for now I just use one pony clamp and magic.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

scarfaceTom said:


> Last week i've made an adjustable one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Tom. Thanks for sharing. You have some craft skills... I think it is safe to say.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Tom,

you have always good ideas, very good ideas !!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Here is mine, recently presented:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25444-my-jig/

cheers,

jazz


----------

